# M3 CSL - Silver Grey



## NoisyGriff (May 22, 2006)

I've never posted any pictures of my car before, but I've learned so much from DW and thought a few CSL pictures might go down well.

No before pictures or any of the process (you can probably imagine a slightly dirty CSL and shots of 2 buckets, a polisher, some wax etc.).

In case it is of interest, I used the following:
Fairy liquid to degrease and strip the existing wax
Iron-X, inc wheels which were followed up with Bilberry
Foam wash with Hyper Wash
Tardis
Foam
Sonus Green Clay with Dodo Born Slippy
Foam
Dry dry dry
DA polish with Menzerna polishes
Wash with Super Shampoo
Lime Prime Lite glaze
2 coats of Blackfire All Paint Protector sealant
Blackfire Midnight Sun wax
Wheels and glass with FKP 1000 wax

No idea if I'm allowed to thank a trader, but what the hell. The guys (and gal) at Polished Bliss have been excellent. I heartily recommend their advice and friendly style.

To the pics - enjoy:









































































And an arty one to finish:










Happy to answer any questions and take any criticism/advice you guys may have. Thanks for looking.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

looking very sexy
nice pics as well

bet that can move a bit


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Very very special car !!


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

my dream motor!! the colour of your wheels are the business,stunning car mate,thanks!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome pics and great work. I have one of these on Easter Monday - can't wait!


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice work and photography. I love your car!


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job, and a stunning car!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor you've got there mate.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome machine!


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

that looks very very nice..(even the dirty pictures look nice):thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Been fortunate enough to have a passenger ride in one of these, the pace is amazing 
Great pics:thumb:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome motor, great detailing job! Pure filth


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice, I love CSLs! Have you thought about a paddle shift wheel? Would be fantastic fun on a car like that. You're right too, the folks at PB are spot on, I get 95% of my stuff from them


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

What a great car. Lovely job mate.


----------



## NoisyGriff (May 22, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for your comments - much appreciated.



steve from wath said:


> looking very sexy
> nice pics as well
> 
> bet that can move a bit


Thanks Steve. It's no slouch, but then again I'm no Colin McRae, so I tend to take it easy (most of the time...)



kcass said:


> my dream motor!! the colour of your wheels are the business,stunning car mate,thanks!


Thanks - I wanted to do something slightly different with the wheels when they were refurbished. The idea was to keep the car looking close to standard, with only subtle changes to its appearance. I love how it looks now.



macmaw said:


> Nice, I love CSLs! Have you thought about a paddle shift wheel? Would be fantastic fun on a car like that. You're right too, the folks at PB are spot on, I get 95% of my stuff from them


The paddles are just behind the wheel and rotate with it. They could do with being a bit bigger, so I'm on the lookout for some nice extended paddles.



R9SH G said:


> that looks very very nice..(even the dirty pictures look nice):thumb:


Cheers. I've had a dig around for some pictures of it dirty, but can't find any!



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Awesome pics and great work. I have one of these on Easter Monday - can't wait!


Good luck - Please post some pics - it would be good to see how a pro details a CSL.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Absolutely awesome car 

What are the running cost like on the CSL?


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely car and great work. Can only echo how helpful polished bliss are.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning mate - what a car!!!

Bold choice with the wheel colour too, im sure some wont like it but i reckon it looks pretty cool.

Good job!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stunning.


----------



## Grizzly_TJ (Oct 15, 2011)

seen one very similar to this at Birds in Iver


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

One of my all time favourites. Most jealous :detailer:


----------



## NoisyGriff (May 22, 2006)

Trophy#185 said:


> Absolutely awesome car
> 
> What are the running cost like on the CSL?


Not too bad if you keep the mileage down, which is difficult to do. It's surprising hw many components are CSL-specific, but most of the are a similar price to the M3. It's the carbon bits that are killer expensive - over a grand for the door cards, for example!



Grizzly_TJ said:


> seen one very similar to this at Birds in Iver


There's not many around - I've yet to see another one to wave at!


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

stunning car . top job


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Simply Stunning


----------



## amchardy (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent! Nicely photographed too :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic motor and good work, guy up my street got one, love those wheels and brake combo stunning


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

what a machine, CSL's make me go all funny!


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

NoisyGriff said:


> The paddles are just behind the wheel and rotate with it. They could do with being a bit bigger, so I'm on the lookout for some nice extended paddles.


Ah, my bad, can just make out the downshift paddle in the pic now that I'm looking properly, I have a CSL wheel in my car with the paddleshift, works pretty well on the 530, even my indy likes it, must be awesome in the CSL! 
I'll see if i can find some info on extended paddles, the guys on a 5 series forum were on about them a while back


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Definatly a car I want to own at some point! Brilliant looking machine!! I have to agree them wheels look the biz'

Good effort!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Lovely car you have there.


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Stunning!!!! That would look great still, covered in a layer of crud though. 

Pure automotive porn!


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Stunning car - one of all time faves


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice pic's sir loving that.........:thumb:

great choice of wheel colour on them rim's give a real touch of class an very different to the black gloss or matte look, a credit to taste and BIG :thumb: from on that.........


----------



## NoisyGriff (May 22, 2006)

123quackers said:


> very nice pic's sir loving that.........:thumb:
> 
> great choice of wheel colour on them rim's give a real touch of class an very different to the black gloss or matte look, a credit to taste and BIG :thumb: from on that.........


Thanks for that - I spent ages working out what to do with the wheels - including thinking about the usual non-standard colours. I am so pleased with how they came out and I know that it's the only CSL with wheels exactly this colour.


----------



## T8R (Mar 8, 2009)

Awesome looking motor and great detailing job. Just the motivation i need to go out and make a start to mine. Must agree with you though, Polished Bliss are great. i was at their open day last year and to see them at work is very impressive, their attention to detail and care taken when doing it, Made me cringe to think of some of my old nasty habits.


----------



## Gunner63 (Mar 31, 2012)

You based at high wycombe by any chance?


----------



## NoisyGriff (May 22, 2006)

T8R said:


> Awesome looking motor and great detailing job. Just the motivation i need to go out and make a start to mine. Must agree with you though, Polished Bliss are great. i was at their open day last year and to see them at work is very impressive, their attention to detail and care taken when doing it, Made me cringe to think of some of my old nasty habits.


 Know the feeling...



Gunner63 said:


> You based at high wycombe by any chance?


Maybe... Why do you ask?


----------



## Gunner63 (Mar 31, 2012)

Because i saw it there the other week!


----------



## Jay (Oct 25, 2005)

I want it! Looks awesome man.


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

That is one stunning M3 you have there.

Totally perfect. 
It's close to one of the best M3's I'v seen.


----------



## NoisyGriff (May 22, 2006)

Old-scool- m3 said:


> That is one stunning M3 you have there.
> 
> Totally perfect.
> It's close to one of the best M3's I'v seen.


Cheers mate - really appreciate that.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning mate


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

these are such awesome cars, i just cant help but think it would look better if they did the circle cut out of the other side. 

I got taken out in was of these when i was at bmw for works experience, it was awesome never forget that noise


----------



## NoisyGriff (May 22, 2006)

Mattb23 said:


> these are such awesome cars, i just cant help but think it would look better if they did the circle cut out of the other side.
> 
> I got taken out in was of these when i was at bmw for works experience, it was awesome never forget that noise


I quite like the lop-sided look (I am hideously biased, mind). It sings 'function over form' to me. The engine intake manifold/plenum chamber is on the LHS, so that's where the cold-air intake is.

The noise is far too addictive. Pure induction roar.

Fiddling about with the car and a microphone, I made this:


----------

